# Kali's custom scenes: Avatars, Signatures, etc



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, lately I've gotten some requests to open a shop. Rather than using popular images or sprites and starting from there, I prefer to start from scratch, in order to draw things my own way. I'll draw a sketch on paper, then ink and color on the computer. I have to admit that I'm not a professional, and I'm still learning coloring techniques, so additional effects are rather experimental, but if you're tired of the old standard drawings, or the pixelation of sprites, I may be able to help.

Please keep in mind that this process does take time, and I may not be able to get to pictures immediately, so be willing to wait a couple days for a finished process. Also, I would prefer to be able to show my sketch before coloring it, since if it's not what a patron wants already, there's no reason to go through the coloring process. 

Anyway, go ahead and make requests if you'd like. Please provide a description of the scene you would like, including the following:
Pokémon or creatures involved: (can be more than one, and can be hybrid... please explain any details that differ from the standard, like colors, additional features, etc, or if it's your own designed creature, please give a detailed description. Note however that I'm not the best with humans, but I can try if you really want one.)
Poses: (how each creature is facing, or perhaps interaction between them, if there's more than one)
Background details: (anything you want to tell me about this... can be a natural scene, or a mix of colors, or whatever)
Use: (If you want this to be used for an avatar (120x120 max), Signature pic (500x200 max), or just a standard scene, let me know)

Some pics I've made:

Avatars
Avatar for Blastoise428
MewXCharmeleonXEevee
Erindor the Espeon
My current Avatar
My last Avatar
My Avatar from the old forums, a Scyther/Mew hybrid

Sig banners
Banner for Bakuphoon
Banner for Cryptica
Banner for Mewtwo
Banner for Silver
My current banner
A banner I made for a web game... didn't have to be 200 height max

Additional Finished Pics
A Flygon in the desert, standing on all fours (uploaded to my inactive DeviantArt account)
A picture of a character I made for a couple Sonic RPGs
Full version of MxCxE's avatar (need to resize)
An old Eevee pic, colored with pencil

Unfinished Sketches
A Flygon and a Sandshrew
A Flygon eating a Sandshrew (also on DeviantArt)
A baby Scyther
A Flygon/Grovyle hybrid
An alien bug I designed once
An old Flygon pic
A Ninetales
A Pichu
A Lugia
The original version of a silver dragon named Starlight

I'll add more pictures to this post as I finish them, though I'll say when I've updated in a new post.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 7, 2008)

WOW you are good at drawing!
Can you do a Mewtwo/Mew banner that says:No.This cannot be my purpose!
thankies!


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 7, 2008)

Is there any particular pose the two should be in, or should I make up my own?


----------



## Silver (Aug 7, 2008)

hey those are good!
can i have a banner of gardevoir and can it say Is there any hope for this world?
thanks!


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 7, 2008)

No,just make it up!


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 7, 2008)

Mewtwo and Silver, I finished the sketches for your banners. Let me know what you think before I color them. They're listed on my first post


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 7, 2008)

Poses: A shiny Floatzel that's posed something like this, please.
Background details: Underwater, please. I want white text on the bottom that says "Silvera."
Use: Signature Pic, please. Can you draw it please?

Or, without the form:

Can I please have a signature pic? I want it to have a Floatzel on it that's posed something similar to this. I'd like the background to be underwater, with white text that reads "Silvera" on the bottom. Drawing please.
~Please?


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 7, 2008)

Yay!


----------



## Silver (Aug 7, 2008)

hey its good!
you can color it!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 7, 2008)

Um, could you make me an Avatar?

Pokemon: Cleffa.
Pose: Something like this.
Etc.: Please color it light gray, not pink.


----------



## Nope (Aug 7, 2008)

ur drawings rulz

Seriously, they do :D I'm not half as good as that :/ So that's why I'm requesting a banner :]

*Pose:* A laying Typhlosion gazing up at the stars. A Quilava sitting at it's right side, pointing up at a shooting star, looking amazed, mouth open. None of them are flaring.
*Background details:* Make it like the Pokémon are on a downhill, gazing up at the stars. It is night and there is a single falling star in the sky, along with stars. The hill will be facing to the left, and the shooting star is falling to the right.

Thanks :D


----------



## Lili (Aug 8, 2008)

Pokémon or creatures involved: A female Eevee and a male Murkrow hatchling. The Eevee is a dark brown color and has orange chest-fluff. The Murkrow looks like a regular Murkrow.
Poses: The Murkrow is biting onto the Eevee's tail, and smiling with eyes closed. It's wings are out and it looks like it's flapping them almost. The Eevee is looking back at the Murkrow and baring it's teeth, growling. She looks very irritated. The Eevee has her left front paw raised as if she's walking.
Background details: They are walking in what seems to be a forest, and the ground is a mix of dirt and grass. There are some trees in the background also, with tall trunks and green leaves(duh XD).
Use: Signature pic (not as big as the picture with Mew and Mewtwo, but as big as your banner of Kali in your siggy)

They're two characters from Freedom Fighters, Lilia the Eevee and Pest the Murkrow. Just if you wanted to know.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 8, 2008)

Come to think of it,mine is suppossed to be a siggy banner!


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 8, 2008)

All right, Mewtwo's banner is done. I'll work on getting Silver's done next.





Url: http://www.geocities.com/dan_scymew/requests/mewtwobanner.jpg


----------



## Black Yoshi (Aug 8, 2008)

I can draw pretty good, but compared to you, I have the skills of a five year old! Could you make me a banner with two Lucario firing Aura Spheres at eachother? And they're both wearing black scarves? Any pose, and any backround will do, but... Please? O~O


----------



## Tropiking (Aug 8, 2008)

Can I have a banner too? A Rhydon with its arms raised and its mouth open as if it's roaring. Behind it, a Rhyhorn looking like it's charging. That would be great thanks.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 8, 2008)

Here's Silver's request:





URL: http://www.geocities.com/dan_scymew/requests/gardevoirbanner.jpg


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 8, 2008)

I finished the sketches for Cryptica and Blastoise428's requests. I still need to resize, color, etc for them. I'll add water effects for the Floatzel during coloring. I'm still working on drawing the others.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 8, 2008)

Yay!I love my banner!*adds to my Banner collection*
I have an avvie and banner collection!So!Can you make me an avatar?
Pokemon:Bellossom
Text:Petal dance!
Other:I am in my currently-obsessed-with-Bellossom stage,lol


----------



## Silver (Aug 8, 2008)

thanks!
ill make room for it in my folder


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm going to start to put most of my finished creations into my album, rather than my geocities account. In any event, I finished Blastoise428's avatar, and am working on the Floatzel for Cryptica.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Aug 8, 2008)

Glad you made the shop! I'm really pleased with my avvie. Not going to request anything, as you are a bit full. I've actually started drawing, but we don't have a scanner yet. :(


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 8, 2008)

Oooh... I like my picture so far. You do well in art, Kali ;)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 8, 2008)

Hmm, I'm rather curious, what program do you use to colour your drawings?


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 8, 2008)

I've been using Paint Shop Pro... I haven't gotten used to photoshop yet.

I also realize there's a lot more I could do with them... like shadows and textures. I'm still learning.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 8, 2008)

Ah, I see. I was just curious.

Now it's time for my request. May I please have a banner with a Mightyena somewhere in it? No text, just a Mightyena. Any pose you'd like, with a reddish background.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 8, 2008)

All right, finally finished Cryptica's banner





URL: http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/picture.php?albumid=103&pictureid=865
Time to watch the Olympics ;)


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 9, 2008)

Whee! Thanks! You did it really well. *puts in sig*

That's like exactly what Silvera looks like.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 9, 2008)

I thought Silvera was reversed colors.

Anyway, after you're finished with all the others, can I please have a banner for my sig?

Pokémon or creatures involved: A Buneary, please.
Poses: The Buneary is a bit pudgy. He's sitting down and holding a Watmel berry near his mouth. His mouth is open wide, like he's going to take a bit out of the berry.
Background details: Some kind of forest. The Buneary is sitting on a patch of grass. The word "Pudge" can be written in the bottom left corner.
Use: Signature pic.

Thanks! :) Seriously, I can wait until you're done with all the others.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 9, 2008)

Pokémon or creatures involved: An Arceus.
Poses: Any pose you want as long as it's looking up.
Background details: It's on a grassy plain looking up at the starry night sky. There can be text somewhere (as long as it's not the middle of the pic, obviously) that reads "If you are there, tell me..."
Use: Signature pic, about 400 pixels wide and 200 pixels tall please.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 9, 2008)

I've seen your stuff around the forums, and I must say it's pretty good. I'd like to request something. ^^
*
Pokémon or creatures involved:* 
-A Gardevoir, particularly with purple everywhere she should be green, and blue eyes and chest blade thing.
-A Typhlosion that is a lighter shade of blue than others of her species, but with stripes of the normal color. Also wears a flower on her chest.
-A Glaceon, on which the tip of the tail is royal purple instead of dark blue. He also wears a bright orange winter hat, but not one of those ones that're like really long.
* Poses:* Whatever you want, but they must look like they're dancing.
* Background details:* A midsummer's night, particularly in a city square.
* Use:* Either sig or standard. Sig pic is preferred, but it can be standard if all three won't fit on a sig pic.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 10, 2008)

Bakuphoon's is done now.





URL: http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/picture.php?albumid=103&pictureid=915


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 10, 2008)

Kali the Flygon said:


>


That reminds me of a scene from the seventh Naruto theme song :)


----------



## Terry. T. (Aug 10, 2008)

Could you do an Eevee with a Shiny Eevee? Saying-Brothers at the park. Background-A park. The Eevee-riding down a slide. The shiny-riding a roundabout with a Treecko. On the climbing frame, a Torchic up top, a Mudkip backturned, about to hop up to the next ledge.


----------



## Nope (Aug 10, 2008)

Kali the Flygon said:


> Bakuphoon's is done now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff! I'll put it in mah siggey :] Oh, and it'll have company cuz I'm putting credit right beside it :D


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 10, 2008)

Okay, now MewXCharmeleonXEevee's banner's done. I had to make a couple edits due to certain specifications.





URL: http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/picture.php?albumid=103&pictureid=1001


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 11, 2008)

Pokémon or creatures involved: The Yanmega in my avatar please
Poses: Could you make it flying and have a text that says, Yanmegas Rule!
Background details: Could you do a dark green backround with a few trees?
Use: avatar


----------



## Lili (Aug 11, 2008)

Lilia looks about ready to rip off Pest's head XDDDD. I love it.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 13, 2008)

Just a note.... I'm not going to be able to update this for about one week, until next monday or tuesday. I am going to still work on drawing, but don't expect finished pictures for a while.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 20, 2008)

All right, back to finishing pics. Banner for Black Yoshi 99.





URL: http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/picture.php?albumid=103&pictureid=1161


----------



## Black Yoshi (Aug 20, 2008)

I WUV IT!!!!! *Takes banner and never lets go*


----------



## Mew (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi.I am Mew.Can you make an avatar for me of a Shiny Mew that says "Only in dreams..."(yes,with all the dots) for me?thanks!


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 21, 2008)

Pokémon or creatures involved: Elipseon, which is an Umbreon with Espeon ears and the jewel from Espeon's forehead, Flareon neck fluff on neck. Has Umbreon colors exept for the jewel.(ie:Inside of ears are golden yellow like Umbreon's rings) And Lunipseon, also an Umbreon mixed with Espeon but has Umbreon ears and Espeon tail, no rings anywhere and has red/pink front paws.
Poses:Both sitting beside each other with their heads turned back, one paw is visable, each.
Background details:Toward Elipseon, a Solar Eclipse design and toward Lunipseon, a Lunar Eclipse design. Yellow/gold text at the bottom center saying "Moonshine and Sunshadow".
Use:Signature banner


----------



## Zeph (Aug 21, 2008)

Pokémon or creatures involved: Spheal, Castform, Porygon-2, Sandshrew and Smeargle(Please inform me if this is too much)
Poses: All five are sitting around a camfire in a forest clearing. We can see the front of the Spheal, Smeargle and Sandshrew and the backs of the Porygon-2 and Castorm (Ie. We are just behind and above the last two).
Use: In my signature, probably.

Please, and thank you in advance.


----------



## kunikida. (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow, these are cool! Can I get one?

Pokemon or creatures involved: Fire Star, a Houndoom with gray fur, and orange bones/horns. the skull collar-like thing on it's neck is a necklace with a flame on it, Twilight, an Umbreon with pure white fur and black rings, Star, an Eevee that's yellow, and it's neck fluff is light brown, Candee, a Pikachu with pink fur, white cheeks, and white eartips, and last, Miko, a Quilava that's sky blue where her fur is normally blue, and pink where it's usally yellow, and her flames are dark blue. Let me know if that is too many Pokemon for ya!

Poses: Miko, Candee, and Star are chasing each other, while Fire Star is trying to make a fire, with Twilight curled up asleep. 

Background: A starry sky and the moon is shining bright. The friends are on a grassy field with flowers scattered here and there. The text is BFF's~ (Yes, even the ~ if you don't mind!)

Use: Signature!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Charizard Morph (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi Kali, 
Could you make me a banner with a male Luxio and a female Shiny Quilava? Could they be standing in a forest while the Luxio Has sparks dancing around her? And could there be text that says: What it should have been


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 23, 2008)

Does anyone realise that Kali already has plenty of requests? I'd request, but I'm gonna wait until he's finished with the mountain of requests already there.

Which reminds me... I have requests for my art. i should get onto them now.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 23, 2008)

I think I'm going to have to close this until I can deal with the queue of requests. I'm currently coloring Tropiking's banner.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 1, 2008)

I haven't forgotten about my outstanding requests, but for the most part I've been too busy (and/or lazy) to get to them. I'll probably start working on them again around the holiday break. In the meantime, enjoy this new pic I made. It's of a dragon character I made up, Starlight, as a little hatchling.
http://www.geocities.com/dan_scymew/starlight/babystar_cl.jpg


----------

